# My First Master Ink



## Ace31 (May 1, 2016)

I've never dug up one of these before so I'm happy to find it.   The mold line goes half way up the neck and stops so I'm guessing it's 1910s perhaps, or could it be older?

S.S. Stafford's Inks
Made In Canada


----------



## andy volkerts (May 1, 2016)

as  the Owens Automatic bottle machine didn't go into production until late 1907 I would assume that your dating of 1910 is really really close, but could be a tad older........Andy


----------



## RCO (May 2, 2016)

it looks old , don't really know much about it , find anything else there worth mentioning ? I'm always interested in seeing old bottles from Ontario


----------



## botlguy (May 2, 2016)

That's a nice find. I'm thinking a tad older than 1910, could be as early as 1890. It's tough to pin it down any closer.
Jim


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 2, 2016)

1890 strikes me as a bit too old.  Were they printing "Made in..." much on things that early on?  BIM bottles lasted for a bit longer in Canada than they did in the U.S.  They were still going strong in the 1920's.


----------



## Ace31 (May 2, 2016)

Thanks guys. 

The only other worthwhile bottle I found near by was a cobalt ink bottle but it looks like it's an early machine made one judging by mold line.


----------



## botlguy (May 3, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> 1890 strikes me as a bit too old.  Were they printing "Made in..." much on things that early on?  BIM bottles lasted for a bit longer in Canada than they did in the U.S.  They were still going strong in the 1920's.



I didn't consider the "Made in Canada" part so the later dates seem mire likely.


----------



## RJ2 (May 4, 2016)

Very cool, and very interesting. It has me thinking about my own SS Stafford's master ink. 

While "Made in" typically appeared much later, I think pre-1900 is quite possible.

I'll do some research later tonight, this is now a mystery on more than one level to me. (Canada?)

I do know this: 
_Dr. Samuel Spencer Stafford lived from 1825 - 1895, he started manufacturing ink in New York circa 1858. He did not label under S.S Stafford Ink's until 1869.
reference:
http://www.bottlebooks.com/inkcompanyhistory/staffordink_company.htm

_Here is my example: (Embossed) _"S. S. Stafford Ink's, Made in U.S.A., 16 Ounces"
_(Paper label reads_) "Stafford's, P.O., Writing Fluid, Made By, S.S. Stafford Inc., New York"  
_The seam stops much closer to the base of the neck than the lip._


____ ___


----------

